# Thinking about chat - A suggestion



## Adillo303 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have noticed a couple things about Flash Chat. First the quick link has not returned. Second you really do not know if anyone is there unless you go there, which requires finding the "Flash Chat" thread, looking up the link and then going there. Alternatively, you could bookmark the chat link. If no one is there, then you start PMing people.

Therefore, I would like to suggest / ask this: Could a section be put on the portal that shows who is in the chat room and possibly the heading of the section would be the link to go there? In my opinion, that would promote use of chat and make it easy for folks to visit.

If I am out of line, please delete this thread.

Thank You

AC


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 7, 2008)

That would be really cool!!!!! 
I go and sit there for an hour and nobody shows, so I look like a loser waiting for someone to talk to!!
Oh wait......


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 7, 2008)

lol everytime I go there, the only person there logs out...I thought it was a sign or something : (


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 7, 2008)

No I've discovered, I think, that it just holds on to the last user until you sign in.....
Just to give you self-esteem issues..... 
I'm there now BTW.


----------



## mikki (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd chat with you, if I could find it. I must be blind or something


----------



## BearMan54 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hmmm*

If I knew where ya'll talking about I'd chat from time to time...


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1

Try this and see if you find the chat room
kadesma


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank You Kadesma. I have the link bookmarked and that makes it possible to get into the chat room. What I am suggesting is that on th emain page, it shows who is in the chat room and has a clickable link to get there. I know it can be done. The site The Diesel Garage has the feature installed and working. Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see it. I think that it could possible increase the use of chat.

Just my two cents.
AC


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> That would be really cool!!!!!
> I go and sit there for an hour and nobody shows, so I look like a loser waiting for someone to talk to!!
> Oh wait......


 
Daaaaaa  Haa!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 15, 2008)

is there any way there could be a direct link added on the top of the main page here, rather than i add another bookmark?


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 15, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Daaaaaa Haa!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Thank You Kadesma. I have the link bookmarked and that makes it possible to get into the chat room. What I am suggesting is that on th emain page, it shows who is in the chat room and has a clickable link to get there. I know it can be done. The site The Diesel Garage has the feature installed and working. Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see it. I think that it could possible increase the use of chat.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> AC


 
how do you earmark the link?


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 16, 2008)

Babe - go back to Kadesma's post (#7) and click on it. That will take you to chat.

Asuming that you ar using Microsoft Internet Explorer, at the top of the screen, you will see " File Edit History Favorites Tools Help". Click Bookmarks, there will be a drop down menu, from which you can select "Add to favorites". Click that and it will be bookmarked. When you want to go to chat, just select favorites and click the link.

Best

AC


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

I eatmarked the link weeks ago but everytime I go on noone is there.........after having my feelings hurt a few times I realized that whomever had logged on last disappeared as soon as I entered.....it wasn't me........that was the way it worked.........would you want me to design your website?? I don't think so.......so I'm not complaining........just wished more of my DC'ers were there to chinwag with........maybe I'll hit a time zone that everyone is happy with...


----------



## mikki (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks kadesma I've bookmarked it.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2008)

mikki said:


> Thanks kadesma I've bookmarked it.


You're very welcome..Hope to see you there.

kadesma


----------

